# How to tell if its the pump or motor?



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

I got an 8 foot acrtic plow that raises slow and weak.

I tested the electrical connections. I checked the valves and relief valve. Fluid is topped up and no air in the system.

Plow raises slow and weak. And the colder it gets outside the slower and weaker it gets. I cant lift the blade when stacking. I some times hear a crunching sound.

I am thinking its either the motor or pump. Is there anyway i can test them? Thanks.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Cold fluid moves harder than warm. I'm betting the motor is tired.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, what fluid is in it?
What's the filter look like?
What happens when you angle side to side lock to lock?


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

About the only way you can trouble shoot is to get a pressure gauge that can measure 1500 PSI, and hook it up with a tee fitting to a hose, then test the hydraulics.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, a gauge that goes to 3k is better


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Fluid is the correct fluid. Cant remember off the top of my head. Haven't checked the filter. Angles side to side fine but with a load on it then the angling is weak just like the lifting. As its lifting and starting to slow down the motor gets quiet. May that be a sign its the motor too?


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

A slow motor may still produce rated pressure with a good pump. 15-1800psi at only 1/2 gal a minute won't get you much performance. Possibly a filter but the description fits a tired motor.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

And if it is the motor is it better to replace it with a new one or put new brushes in?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The whole thing


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay thanks for all the quick replies. You guys really help out!


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Well i changed the motor but no difference. I charged my battery all night that didnt make a difference. I have checked for a filter but cant find one any where. Only filters i can find are on the valves and they are all clean like new. I am really stumped.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Jaynen;1898346 said:


> Well i changed the motor but no difference. I charged my battery all night that didnt make a difference. I have checked for a filter but cant find one any where. Only filters i can find are on the valves and they are all clean like new. I am really stumped.


The filter is on the side of the pump you would have to take the motor back off pull 2 bolts lift the pump out you'll see the filter if its plugged clean it with brake cleaner make sure to drain all the fluid also get the fluid out of the cylinders. Jack up the a frame take the lines off at the pump put them in a bucket manually move the blade back and fourth imo I would change the pump if its original just for insurance purposes. P.s dont loose the o ring at the bottom of the pump


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Are you referring to an arctic plow? I pulled the motor and the pump and the pump mount and there is no screen anywhere. I took everything apart no screen and no where for a screen to go. Doesnt show up on the parts diagram either.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Jaynen;1898355 said:


> Are you referring to an arctic plow? I pulled the motor and the pump and the pump mount and there is no screen anywhere. I took everything apart no screen and no where for a screen to go. Doesnt show up on the parts diagram either.


Very sorry i posted this assuming it was a western i did not read that far back on my dumbphone there has to be a filter it may be internal in the pump itself ill do some research and post again soon sorry for the mix up


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Did another test. When raising the plow as it starts to slow down the motor changes from high pitch to a lower pitch. The motor keeps running but plow stops raising. Then i was able to lift it the rest of the way by hand. When angling sideways i was able to grab onto the blade and almost stop it from angling. Motor kept running.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Jaynen;1898367 said:


> Did another test. When raising the plow as it starts to slow down the motor changes from high pitch to a lower pitch. The motor keeps running but plow stops raising. Then i was able to lift it the rest of the way by hand. When angling sideways i was able to grab onto the blade and almost stop it from angling. Motor kept running.


i was just on artics web site what model plow


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

rjigto4oje;1898370 said:


> i was just on artics web site what model plow


M673f old. Its under hydraulics.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok let me check


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks like its in the vavle block housing number 27


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Yup those screens are for the angle cylinders. Clean as a whistle. Same with the screens on each valve. Would a pressure relief valve adjusted wrong allow me to hold the plow back with my hands?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounding more and more like a pump


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Jaynen;1898380 said:


> Yup those screens are for the angle cylinders. Clean as a whistle. Same with the screens on each valve. Would a pressure relief valve adjusted wrong allow me to hold the plow back with my hands?


highly unlikely try adjust if you can do you have the proper voltage at the motor use a volt meter not a test light just double check everything how old is this unit


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

possibly a broken pressure relief spring #10


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Jaynen;1898380 said:


> Yup those screens are for the angle cylinders. Clean as a whistle. Same with the screens on each valve. Would a pressure relief valve adjusted wrong allow me to hold the plow back with my hands?


correct me if I'm wrong a broken spring is for the crossover relief when raising the plow Fluid does not go through the crossover relief Valve


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Replacing the pump now. Let u guys know in a couple of hours.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

here's the test please perform this


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

[QUTE=LapeerLandscape;1898403]possibly a broken pressure relief spring #10[/QUOTE]

thanks for pointing that out I read in the troubleshooting section that it does go through the pressure reLief


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

should be able to check it without buying parts or tools but it sounds like its too late for that


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

LapeerLandscape;1898423 said:


> should be able to check it without buying parts or tools but it sounds like its too late for that


agreed trouble shoot not guess gets to expensive


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

It was the pump! Its like brand new now. Cant believe how quite and fast it is. What a stress relief! Thanks to everyone that helped. Its great to have you guys on this site.


----------

